# How to add an image to Detailing World (Updated)



## cossiecol

This is the updated version of how to post pictures to DW, most users used to use Photobucket, as they changed their T's & C's to remove 3rd party hosting this meant that images would not display on forums.

There are a few photo hosting/sharing sites on line, the one that I use (and will be using for this guide) is Imgur.

If you've not already done so you can set up an account at https://imgur.com

To upload a photo go into your account and images, click "add image" (top right in the picture below)










Either drag or browse for the image or images you wish to upload, once selected it/they will upload automatically.

To add an image to DW simply go into your images, select the image you wish to add and click the "copy" button on the "BBCode (message boards & forums) which is the second from the bottom. Or you can highlight the code and copy (ctrl & C / cmd & C) manually.



















Once the code is copied simply go to where you wish to insert the image in your thread and past by either right click and paste or ctrl & V / cmd & V.

If everything is done correctly you should end up with the image inserted like the one below.










it's also best practice to resize your images to the message board size to make it readable (640x480). To do this you can automatically resize the image by going to "Auto resize":










Or manually by hovering the mouse over an image and selecting "edit" (next to delete) and changing the aspect ratio


----------

